# Licking addiction!!



## gregornz (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi

One of my 6 month old kittens has a absolute ADDICTION to licking me. 

I guess its related to the fact he must have been weened to early. He licks and nibbles and paws.

But the problem is its absolutely chronic and drives me batty.

The thing is; and my question is; At the moment I lock him out of the room when he starts up. I feel terrible because its not his fault and he looks really sad when I kick him out.

But what can I do???? I don't want to banish him, but I can't endure the licking.

I know its extremely difficult to train out unwanted behaviour in cats.

Advice please!!!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ClaireLily (Jul 8, 2008)

I'm surprised it bothers you so much, our wee girl Jessica has take to suckling on my OH's earlobe we think its adorable. I feel every honoured when I get kisses from my girls, although in their case its usual a kiss better after biting me! Kittens will be kittens, I think its cute!


----------



## KittyKat1 (May 28, 2009)

Usually it takes a while for cats to get the message, but if you stop him as soon as he starts the unwanted behaviour, like removing him as you have been, he'll soon get the message


----------



## HGriffin12 (Sep 1, 2009)

Bella does this with me, she licks and starts suckling on my nails/ fingers and any table corners. It's adorable. 

Maybe just move them away everytime, although one of my mums cats is constantly licking and nothing stops her!


----------



## Bellablue (Sep 5, 2009)

Hi,
My Bella is 5 months and also is very licky. Her favourite place to lick is my feet. It goes on and on until I feel really sore. Lol! After I have had enough I do the same and put myself or her out of the room. She is not a lap cat really and this is the only way she shows her affection. Theo on the other hand never licks me but loves to be cuddled. I guess they are all different x


----------



## HGriffin12 (Sep 1, 2009)

Bellablue said:


> Hi,
> My Bella is 5 months and also is very licky. Her favourite place to lick is my feet. It goes on and on until I feel really sore. Lol! After I have had enough I do the same and put myself or her out of the room. She is not a lap cat really and this is the only way she shows her affection. Theo on the other hand never licks me but loves to be cuddled. I guess they are all different x


you have a bella and theo?? I do too! Thats a bit weird!


----------



## Bellablue (Sep 5, 2009)

That is weird! bella came to us already called bluebell and we soon changed it to bella because it is such a cute name and suits the little minx. When she is naughty her name reverts back to madam bluebell. And Theo is a name I just love.


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*A licking Kitten has nothing to do with being weened to early, my babies stay with mum and feed from her until they leave 13 weeks, even though they are eating solids and drinking around 4/5weeks. and I have had a few new owners say how their new babies are lickers Not all do it but some do lol | think its cute  *


----------



## nicolanicola (Oct 9, 2009)

My cat Oliver does it as well and it drives me mad. I can endure it for about 10 seconds then I need to put him somewhere else.

He does it especially when I'm in bed going to sleep he'll just start licking my hands and nibbling them so I'll put them under the covers then it's my arms, then he starts wanting under the covers. So I let him under and he starts licking my hands again!! Nightmare!!

Sometimes when I stroke him as well that's how he gets me he puts his head right back and turns round and starts licking me. I keep telling him I don't need groomed!


----------



## Number 1 (Jan 21, 2009)

One of mine does and its ok. What worries me a bit is that he licks EVERYTHING. He licks the sofa, shoes, chairs, bedside table, tv, fridge..anything and everything. Just worried one day he will lick something that I have cleaned and he gets ill.


----------



## CrazyCatGirl (Oct 9, 2009)

Aww. That's very sweet, but I can also see why it could be an unwanted behaviour if it's chronic. The problem is it seems like quite a natural behaviour, so it may be difficult to alter. Has he responded at all to being locked out of the room? x


----------



## CPNewcastle (Oct 12, 2009)

Years ago, I was told the same, thats its a sign the kitten left Mum or Litter Mates too soon, but I have seen it so often that I know thats just not the case at all.

Sucking on a jumper or something, can indeed be a sign of that, but licking or paddling ( kneading ) is just a contentment thing..learnt from Mum.

Mum licks her kittens to clean them, but they see it as a comfort thing too, so they honour us, but licking to comfort us... I know, it drives me nuts too...but thats cats for you...haha


----------



## Cazza1974 (Sep 23, 2009)

Dorrie does it to me. Generally if I haven't had the time to sit and give her a proper cuddle.


----------



## tomkitten'ssissy (Sep 28, 2009)

Tilly licks me, but its only two licks when she purring and giving me lots of love. But, its just me. I can't understand why she only does it to me though.
I find it strange because she is the only cat that has done it out of all the cats we had.

(BTW she was weaned from her mum too soon because we had her @ 4 weeks.)


----------

